# Does cyclogest stop af arriving!!



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

IHi ladies i was just wondering if you are using cyclogest , will af turn up anyway if it is going to, it is just i have read that alot of ladies due to test have started bleeding early and before they stop using them.  Any advice would be great as due to test tomorrow and have had nothing just slight af type pains but coming and going for a couple of days.x.x.x.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,

On both my fresh IVF cycles I started to bleed on day 9 or 10 after ET despite being on cyclogest, so yes, you can definitely bleed through it....
Hoping your lack of bleeding is a good sign - AF pains are very common in early pregnancy so doens't necessarily mean AF is on her way

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

You can get mild AF pains, this is just the body's way of preparing your uterus. You may even have to wee more often than usual as the bladder gets squished as well.  Aparently, this doesn't last too long.


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, just wanted to let you know that I was using the pessaries and I got AF on day 10 past 3 day transfer last time.  I'm just starting my second cycle and am hoping and praying that I get past day 10 this time.  I'd be interested to hear if the pessaries stopped other people from getting AF?

Good luck with your test.

Also, I got loads of AF pains when I was pregnant with my son, esp. early pregnancy, I kept expecting AF to turn up any second but she didn't!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I didn't have IVF but used cyclogest on both IUI's & yes they did delay AF for me. ON the 1st cycle I didn't get AF until a couple of days after I stopped the pessaries


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

silly question but what do the cyclogest pessaries do? i'm using them but have no idea what for


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
Yep, I've had cyclogest several times & it always holds my a/f off until a couple of days after I stop using them.
They're progesterone support, in a medicated cycle your body doesn't always produce enough to maintain your womb lining so these help.
Lottie


----------

